# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Σύγκριση κατανάλωσης: πετρέλαιο, ηλεκτρισμός, φυσικό αέριο

## johnge

.
1 λίτρο πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης θα κοστίζει 1,45e. Και η θερμογόνος δύναμη του πετρελαίου είναι 0,00972ΜWh/λίτρο (9,72kWh/λίτρο).
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...aNjsPSmaM9wBIQ .
1 λίτρο παράγει 9,72kWh, δηλαδή *η κάθε kWh κοστίζει 0,15 ευρώ* με χρήση πετρελαίου.

Το μέσο κόστος της kWh από τη ΔΕΗ είναι 0,08 ευρώ. Αλλά με διάφορους φόρους φτάνει να κοστίζει *περίπου 0,15 ευρώ η κάθε kWh*.

Συμπέρασμα, το κόστος θέρμανσης με πετρέλαιο θα υπερβαίνει το κόστος θέρμανσης με ηλεκτρισμό. Γιατί δεν έχει υπολογιστεί η απόδοση του λέβητα που φυσικά δεν είναι 100%. 

Το κόστος του φυσικού αερίου είναι θεωρητικά 20% χαμηλότερο του πετρελαίου (στην πραγματικότητα όμως είναι μόνο 10% χαμηλότερο, γιατί η ΔΕΠΑ χρεώνει με την Ανωτέρα Θερμογόνο Δύναμη, ενώ η πραγματική απόδοση είναι με βάση την Κατωτέρα Θερμογόνο Δύναμη).
http://www.aerioattikis.gr/Default.aspx?pid=16&la=1
(Ανωτέρα Θερμογόνος Δύναμη (ΑΘΔ) ορίζεται η ενέργεια που εκλύεται κατά την καύση 1 Nm3 φυσικού αερίου όταν στα προϊόντα καύσης το νερό βρίσκεται σε υγρή κατάσταση. Η τιμή της ΑΘΔ δεν είναι σταθερή καθώς εξαρτάται από τη σύσταση του φυσικού αερίου και υπολογίζεται κάθε μήνα από τη ΔΕΠΑ σύμφωνα με μετρήσεις που γίνονται στους σταθμούς παραλαβής του φυσικού αερίου. Μια μέση τιμή ΑΘΔ είναι 11,5 kWh/Nm3.
Αντίστοιχα ως Κατωτέρα Θερμογόνος Δύναμη (ΚΘΔ) ορίζεται η ενέργεια που εκλύεται κατά την καύση 1 Nm3 φυσικού αερίου όταν στα προϊόντα καύσης το νερό βρίσκεται σε αέρια κατάσταση δηλαδή σε μορφή υδρατμών (οπότε έχει απορροφήσει ενέργεια) και είναι χαμηλότερη περίπου 10% από τη ΑΘΔ. Μια μέση τιμή ΚΘΔ είναι 10,4 kWh/Nm3).

Αυτά με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς.

----------

SV1JRT (09-09-12), 

vasilllis (06-09-12)

----------


## -nikos-

ναι αλλα,,,,

η δεη απο καποιες κιλοβατορες και πανω διπλασιαζει ,,,,και αν ξεπεραστουν  διπλασιαζει ξανα 
το κοστος ,,,,ετσι σαν φορος πολυτελειας, και καλα οτι καις πολυ ρευμα-αρα περνας καλα.

οσοι σκεπτεστε να θερμανθητε με ρευμα να υπολογηζετε το τετραπλασιο της τιμης -κιλοβατορας.


μονη εξερεση οι αντλειες θερμοτητας.

----------

vasilllis (06-09-12)

----------


## PCMan

> ναι αλλα,,,,
> 
> η δεη απο καποιες κιλοβατορες και πανω διπλασιαζει ,,,,και αν ξεπεραστουν  διπλασιαζει ξανα 
> το κοστος ,,,,ετσι σαν φορος πολυτελειας, και καλα οτι καις πολυ ρευμα-αρα περνας καλα.
> 
> οσοι σκεπτεστε να θερμανθητε με ρευμα να υπολογηζετε το τετραπλασιο της τιμης -κιλοβατορας.
> 
> 
> μονη εξερεση οι αντλειες θερμοτητας.



Δηλαδή συμφαίρει το air contition?

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> .
> Συμπέρασμα, το κόστος θέρμανσης με πετρέλαιο θα υπερβαίνει το κόστος θέρμανσης με ηλεκτρισμό. Γιατί δεν έχει υπολογιστεί η απόδοση του λέβητα που φυσικά δεν είναι 100%.



Εύγε, Πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση! Η οικολογική συνείδηση επιβάλει για θέρμανση να χρησιμοποιούνται "κατώτερες" δηλ. λιγότερο επεξεργασμένες μορφές ενέργειες επειδή η επεξεργασία ενέργεις είναι από μόνη της ενεργοβόρα. Έτσι π.χ. το ρεύμα που βρίσκεται στην κορυφή της πυραμίδας της επεξεργασμένης θερμικής ενέργειας λογικά πρέπει να είναι ακριβώτερη από τις αντίστοιχες πρώτες ύλες παραγωγής του αντίστοιχου θερμικού αποτελέσματος. Ωστόσο κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει στην πράξη! Αιτία ? Καλά το φανταστήκατε, τα πάμπολα χαράτσια στις τιμές των υγρών ή αέριων καυσίμων που καθιστούν πλεόν το ρεύμα την οικονομικότερη λύση. Τώρα όσον αφορά το περιβάλλον no merci από τους νομοθετούντες, αφού έχει την τελευταία θέση στις προτεραιότητες αφού και η μέριμνα για το πως θα πορεί να ζήσει ένας μέσος πολίτης στην χώρα μας είναι ανύπαρκτη! Το μόνο θετικό με το περιορισμό της κατανάλωσης είναι πως η αντίδραση της αγοράς στην επιβολή των χαρατσιών βάζει κάποιο φραγμό στις προσδοκίες για βελτίωση της κατάστασης της οικονομίας μόνο με οριζόντια μέτρια χωρίς ίχνος ανάπτυξης...

----------


## vasilllis

> Δηλαδή συμφαίρει το air contition?



δυστηχως ναι.

----------


## johnge

> ναι αλλα,,,,
> η δεη απο καποιες κιλοβατορες και πανω διπλασιαζει ,,,,και αν ξεπεραστουν διπλασιαζει ξανα 
> το κοστος ,,,,ετσι σαν φορος πολυτελειας, και καλα οτι καις πολυ ρευμα-αρα περνας καλα.



Πράγματι, έκανα πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς και αν κάποιος έχει κατανάλωση 1800kWh και την αυξήσει σε διπλάσια (3600kWh) ή τριπλάσια (5400kWh), το κόστος κάθε kWh σχεδόν διπλασιάζεται (το air condition συμφέρει ακόμα).

> οσοι σκεπτεστε να θερμανθητε με ρευμα να υπολογηζετε το τετραπλασιο της τιμης -κιλοβατορας.

Η δεύτερη ανοησία της ΔΕΗ (προφανώς έγινε για να ανταγωνιστεί τους άλλους παρόχους που στόχευαν στις υψηλές καταναλώσεις), είναι ότι από εκεί και πάνω (πάνω από 4400kWh) δεν υπάρχει αύξηση του κόστους.

----------


## vasilllis

> Πράγματι, έκανα πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς και αν κάποιος έχει κατανάλωση 1800kWh και την αυξήσει σε διπλάσια (3600kWh) ή τριπλάσια (5400kWh), το κόστος κάθε kWh σχεδόν διπλασιάζεται (το air condition συμφέρει ακόμα).
> 
> > οσοι σκεπτεστε να θερμανθητε με ρευμα να υπολογηζετε το τετραπλασιο της τιμης -κιλοβατορας.
> 
> Η δεύτερη ανοησία της ΔΕΗ (προφανώς έγινε για να ανταγωνιστεί τους άλλους παρόχους που στόχευαν στις υψηλές καταναλώσεις), είναι ότι από εκεί και πάνω (πάνω από 4400kWh) δεν υπάρχει αύξηση του κόστους.




για την ακριβεια των στοιχειων:http://www.dei.gr/Documents2/TIMOLOG...ωση%202012.pdf

οπου θα δειτε οτι το νυχτερινο ειναι πιο ακριβο απο την πρωτη τιμολογηση 0-1600.

Α ρε ατιμη κοινωνια.

----------


## ggr

Περα απο το τι συμφερει πιο πολυ οικονομικα, πιστευω οτι η λυση του κλιματιστικου δεν ειναι τοσο καλη για θερμανση , καθως ξηραινει πολυ τον αερα και επιπλεον οταν το κλεισουμε πεφτει αμεσως η θερμοκρασια, σε αντιθεση με το καλοριφερ που κραταει τη θερμοκρασια του για αρκετη ωρα.

----------


## Phatt

Εγω εχω ενα πολυ απλο σκεπτικο, ισως οπισθοδρομικο, ισως παραδοσιακο.Ανεξαρτητα με το κοστος, πιστευω οτι για να ζεσταθεις, χρειαζεσαι ΦΩΤΙΑ.

----------

geronimo (09-09-12), 

katmadas (09-09-12), 

Neuraxia (09-09-12)

----------


## katmadas

> Εγω εχω ενα πολυ απλο σκεπτικο, ισως οπισθοδρομικο, ισως παραδοσιακο.Ανεξαρτητα με το κοστος, πιστευω οτι για να ζεσταθεις, χρειαζεσαι ΦΩΤΙΑ.



Aκριβως το ιδιο πατριδα....

Εβλεπα και ενα ντοκιμαντερ τις προαλες και οταν ανακαλυφθηκε η φωτια και μετα το ρετσινι το παρτυ που κανανε οι νεατερνταλ ηταν αλλο πραγμα....
τοτε ο ομως χειμωνας κρατουσε 9 μηνες...
Γιαυτο και δεν την παλεψε...
Ο χομο σαπιενς ομως ειχε ασσο στο μανικι....
Και τελικα που φτασαμε?
Η εξυπναδα μας ειναι αυτη που μας εφερε σε αδιεξοδο...

----------


## katmadas

Παντως αξιοσημιοτο εδω ειναι να και η συγκριση με το πελλετ...

Μεσο ορο ανα κιλο ειναι 4.5 κιλοβατωρες
Τωρα τα αγορασαμε με των 220 τον τονο...
Μιλαμε δηλαδη 0,2 το κιλο...
Δηλαδη περιπου 4 λεπτα η κιλοβατωρα...
Εδω πρεπει να προσθεσουμε και μερικη καταναλωση σε ρευμα...
Για καταναλωση 250 βατ και οτι 1 κιλο θα καει σε πειπου 1 ωρα πρεπει να προσθεσουμε αλλα 3.5 λεπτα περιπου δηλαδη στα 7.5....
Ακριβως τα μισα δηλαδη...
Και υπαρχει και η φωτια :Wink:

----------


## vasilllis

> Παντως αξιοσημιοτο εδω ειναι να και η συγκριση με το πελλετ...
> 
> Μεσο ορο ανα κιλο ειναι 4.5 κιλοβατωρες
> Τωρα τα αγορασαμε με των 220 τον τονο...
> Μιλαμε δηλαδη 0,2 το κιλο...
> Δηλαδη περιπου 4 λεπτα η κιλοβατωρα...
> Εδω πρεπει να προσθεσουμε και μερικη καταναλωση σε ρευμα...
> Για καταναλωση 250 βατ και οτι 1 κιλο θα καει σε πειπου 1 ωρα πρεπει να προσθεσουμε αλλα 3.5 λεπτα περιπου δηλαδη στα 7.5....
> Ακριβως τα μισα δηλαδη...
> Και υπαρχει και η φωτια




Αν εχεις υποψη σου ,καλο ειναι να αναφερεις και ξυλο.
απο τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα (τζακι ενεργειακο volcano λεγεται-εντελως τυχαιο) 17kw/kgr/h δηλαδη 3,4kw/kg/hr. με ~160t εχουμε 16c/kg ??
αντιστοιχα στο πελλετ εχει 9kw/kgr δηλαδη 22c για 9kw?? + tτο ρευμα?

----------


## kpetros

εβαλε κρυο , καιρος για 2 και τριο οσοι γουσταρουν .
 κουβερτουλα . αγκαλιτσες κατω απο το κρεβατι , και αντε γεια πετρελαιουμπα και πελλετουμπα . 
αυτο για το βραδυ 
η μερα πως παλευετε ειναι αλλη υποθεση

----------


## katmadas

> Αν εχεις υποψη σου ,καλο ειναι να αναφερεις και ξυλο.
> απο τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα (τζακι ενεργειακο volcano λεγεται-εντελως τυχαιο) 17kw/kgr/h δηλαδη 3,4kw/kg/hr. με ~160t εχουμε 16c/kg ??
> αντιστοιχα στο πελλετ εχει 9kw/kgr δηλαδη 22c για 9kw?? + tτο ρευμα?



Ας μας πει καποιος που ψωνισε φετος...

----------


## giorgosxristou

κύριοι το βραδυ τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά!!!ηλεκτρική κουβέρτα!!!κάνει θαύματα!παπάδες!!!εμενα το σπίτι που ενοικιάζω μπάζει από 200 μπάντες!το περαμσενο χειμώνα έφτασα να έχω και 9c το πρωί που σηκωνόμουν!!αλλα στον ύπνο μου δεν κρύωνα καθόλου!!!όλο το βραδυ είχα μονο την ηλεκτρική κουβέρτα και μιση ώρα πριν σηκωθώ το πρωί έβαζα με έναν 24ορο χρονοδιακόπτη να ανάβει ένα καλοριφέρ λαδιού.είναι μια καλή και οικονομική λύση και σας διαβεβαιώ πως κανεις πολύ ωραίο ύπνο!!

----------


## johnge

> για την ακριβεια των στοιχειων:http://www.dei.gr/Documents2/TIMOLOG...ωση%202012.pdf
> οπου θα δειτε οτι το νυχτερινο ειναι πιο ακριβο απο την πρωτη τιμολογηση 0-1600.
> Α ρε ατιμη κοινωνια.



Πολύ χρήσιμη η σελίδα που έδωσες. Από αυτή έφτιαξα ένα πρόχειρο excel για τον υπολογισμό του λογαριασμού της ΔΕΗ (χωρίς να βάλω δημοτικούς φόρους, ερτ, κλπ), στο συνημμένο. Έχει ελαφρά λαθάκια αλλά βγάζει το σωστό ποσό με ακρίβεια 0,1 ευρώ. Αρκεί να βάλει κανείς στα κίτρινα κελιά την κατανάλωση του τετραμήνου και τις μέρες που μετρηθηκε ο λογαριασμός (συνήθως είναι 120 αλλά στον τελευταίο λογαριασμό μου ήταν 123).

Με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς, έφτιαξα ένα πίνακα με το μέσο κόστος kWh για μια κλίμακα καταναλώσεων. Παρατηρεί κανείς ότι ως 3000 kWh αυξάνει, αλλά από εκεί και πάνω μένει σταθερό*!!!*

*kWh το τετράμηνο*
*Μέσο κόστος* *kWh*

400
0,106

700
0,102

1200
0,126

2000
0,167

2500
0,167

3000
0,172

3500
0,172

4000
0,172

5000
0,171

6000
0,171

8000
0,171

10000
0,171

----------


## johnge

> Δηλαδη περιπου 4 λεπτα η κιλοβατωρα...
> Εδω πρεπει να προσθεσουμε και μερικη καταναλωση σε ρευμα...



Μερικές ερωτήσεις για το pellet. Νομίζω ότι είναι δύσχρηστο για λειτουργία καυστήρα μεγάλης παραγωγής, π.χ. πολυκατοικία, γιατί θέλει να καθαρίζεται τακτικά ο καυστήρας.
Και ερώτηση, επιτρέπεται η χρήση του, ή είναι παράνομη? Νομίζω μόνο για αγροτικές περιοχές, κάνω λάθος?

----------


## johnge

Βρέθηκε η απάντηση.
_"Στην περιοχή του ηπειρωτικού τμήματος του νομού Αττικής, στη Σαλαμίνα και στο νομό Θεσσαλονίκης εκτός της περιοχής δυτικά του Γαλλικού ποταμού, για τις εγκαταστάσεις του άρθρου 1_ (κεντρική θέρμανση εννοεί)_ τα μόνα επιτρεπόμενα καύσιμα είναι το ντήζελ θέρμανσης, σύμφωνα με τις ισχύουσες κάθε φορά προδιαγραφές, και αέρια καύσιμα."
_Κοινώς, το pellet δεν επιτρέπεται σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## antonis_p

> Εγω εχω ενα πολυ απλο σκεπτικο, ισως οπισθοδρομικο, ισως παραδοσιακο.Ανεξαρτητα με το κοστος, πιστευω οτι για να ζεσταθεις, χρειαζεσαι ΦΩΤΙΑ.



Ναι αλλά με κάποια συσκευή που έχει καλή απόδοση. (Ξυλόσομπα ενεργειακή, πέλετ ή ακόμα και πετρέλαιο) Ποτέ συμβατικά τζάκια.

----------


## Phatt

> κύριοι το βραδυ τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά!!!ηλεκτρική κουβέρτα!!!κάνει θαύματα!παπάδες!!!εμενα το σπίτι που ενοικιάζω μπάζει από 200 μπάντες!το περαμσενο χειμώνα έφτασα να έχω και 9c το πρωί που σηκωνόμουν!!αλλα στον ύπνο μου δεν κρύωνα καθόλου!!!όλο το βραδυ είχα μονο την ηλεκτρική κουβέρτα και μιση ώρα πριν σηκωθώ το πρωί έβαζα με έναν 24ορο χρονοδιακόπτη να ανάβει ένα καλοριφέρ λαδιού.είναι μια καλή και οικονομική λύση και σας διαβεβαιώ πως κανεις πολύ ωραίο ύπνο!!



Και αμα εχεις μικρα παιδια τι γινεται;

Αντωνη εννοειται, τα κοινα τζακια πετανε το 80% της ζεστης απο την καμιναδα.Κατι να ειναι με φωτια, οτιδηποτε, απο πετρελαιο μεχρι πελλετ.Τωρα το ποσο αποδοση θα παρεις αναλογα την συσκευη ειναι αλλο θεμα, σημερα υπαρχουν πολυ αποδοτικες συσκευες, αξιζει το ψαξιμο.

----------


## Neuraxia

Φλασιά....  http://oikonomiki-thermansi.gr/ τέλος του μήνα ,θα πήγαινα για να δώ καυστήρα πέλλετ για το χωριό,πιστεύω οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα βρούν κάτι .

----------

marfa (13-09-12)

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Βρέθηκε η απάντηση.
> _"Στην περιοχή του ηπειρωτικού τμήματος του νομού Αττικής, στη Σαλαμίνα και στο νομό Θεσσαλονίκης εκτός της περιοχής δυτικά του Γαλλικού ποταμού, για τις εγκαταστάσεις του άρθρου 1_ (κεντρική θέρμανση εννοεί)_ τα μόνα επιτρεπόμενα καύσιμα είναι το ντήζελ θέρμανσης, σύμφωνα με τις ισχύουσες κάθε φορά προδιαγραφές, και αέρια καύσιμα."
> _Κοινώς, το pellet δεν επιτρέπεται σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη.



Εχει αλλάξει η νομοθεσία με νόμο του Παπακωνσταντίνου
http://www.ypeka.gr/Default.aspx?tabid=362&sni[524]=1356&language=el-GR

----------


## micalis

> Εγω εχω ενα πολυ απλο σκεπτικο, ισως οπισθοδρομικο, ισως παραδοσιακο.Ανεξαρτητα με το κοστος, πιστευω οτι για να ζεσταθεις, χρειαζεσαι ΦΩΤΙΑ.



Να γεμισουμε ια δωματια με 811 με πυρακτωμενες ανοδους για ΝΑ ΖΕΣΤΑΘΟΥΜΕ.

----------

Neuraxia (21-09-12)

----------

